# 20 guage choke



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

My thirteen year old has a new mossburge it has an accuchoke, will this hold up to steel shot?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

DO NOT SHOOT STEEL SHOT THROUGH THE ACCUCHOKE! THE MANUAL IS WRONG! 

We did this with my boys brand new mossberg Bantam 20ga on the youth hunt this year and it bulged the choke. I destroyed it trying to get it removed. The ONLY chokes safe to use steel shot in are the longer types so the "choke" potion is beyond the end of the barrel. Steel doesnt compact like lead and in anything tighter than IC, you will ruin the "in barrel" choke and potentially split the end of your barrel. I wouldnt recommend steel in ANY accuchoke personally.

Luckily the barrel in my boys bantam barrel appears fine, it only bulged the choke making it nearly impossible to remove. I used alot of tools and penetrating oil to get it to turn enough turns to get vice grips on it. Ruined the choke key as well (I had a 14" cresent wrench on it and it twisted it all to hell... the choke was that stuck after only 20 shells).

Glad you asked though! Let our bad experience prevent you from repeating it. Buy a new longer choke made for steel shot. I picked one up for my boy as a christmas present next month.


-DallanC


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have the same gun for my boy. I have a carlsons extended modified in it for shooting steel. works great! He has shot a few 2 3/4" steel expert #6 through it with no ill effects (improved cylinder). I thought the accuchokes up to modified were ok for use with steel shot as per the manual.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

It say chambered for 2 3/4 and 3 inch what kinda choke is going to stand up the best. I usually #4 and BB for my self, he can use the same right. Where did you get the Carlson choke?


----------

